# Whats running?



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

i was also thinking about the upper taos box for this weekend too. maybe the daytime temps will bump flows a little. even if not, i'm on the cusp of desperation boating. a friday night rally for a saturday mission sounds fun.


----------



## harper80 (Mar 18, 2013)

deepsouthpaddler said:


> I need to get in the boat this weekend to do some trianing for an upcoming trip. What's running withing 4-5 hrs of Denver?
> 
> I usually would go to gore for spring training, but the water coming out of green mtn res is super low, so its probably iced / too low.
> 
> ...


Barrel springs is dry, sho sho is running tho and will pry be up a little for the weekend.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

3.5 laps on Shoshone today. Fun if slow level. Another 200 or so would be great.

Westwater is good. 

Been wondering about Gunny Gorge, but suspect there are still ice bridges in there.

Anyone have any idea on Cross Mountain Gorge yet?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow, just looked through the options, and there aren't many.

Shoshone
Westwater
Parkdale/Royal Gorge (possible Pine Creek laps?)

I bet Cross Mountain is in....

Surprised the Denver standby Waterton is too low (129 cfs!)

Upper Taos Box is too low now too (287 cfs)

Pilar/Racecourse is in, as is low water LTB.

There is enough water to run the Gunny Gorge, but not sure I would trust the road/ice conditions...

that's all I could come up with.


----------



## MikeThulin1972 (Mar 23, 2012)

Anybody know what browns is at ? Was in RG a few weeks ago but was wondering if browns had enough to scrape down ?


----------



## suigeneris (May 25, 2004)

*boat*

Ahhh grasshopper, you must be patient during these anxious and despairing times. Wait for it and it will come. But if you must, 13 hours to put in for canyon section on south fork of Payette...


----------



## seanlee (Apr 17, 2004)

oh you poor colorado boaters.... i remember these days ian. catch a flight up to seattle (only about 3 hours) and i'll get you on something that has more than 250.... 

thanks for bringing me back to the reality of no water for a moment though

a little eye candy if you are keen


----------



## seanlee (Apr 17, 2004)

sorry, here is a taste


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Rubbin there noses in it, Sean lee to bad your not as cool as you use to be back in your glory days.... Just playing bud! 

Here's some to stoke the fire. https://vimeo.com/62839580
Lets go right meow!


----------



## livin_tll (Apr 2, 2011)

So speaking of Cross Mountain, it hit 900 a few days ago. Thinking about hitting it this weekend. Think it will be free of ice dams and big scary ice ledges? Supposed to be almost 60 in Steamboat Thurs and Fri. I ran it last year at like 370 so its got to be a little more fun now.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

The saddest part is that I keep opening this thread thinking someone is going to tell me about some secret new river in Colorado that I've never heard of that's full of water and clean boofs all winter long.


----------



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

seanlee said:


> oh you poor colorado boaters....


LOL...I'll trade your piss-ass weather for a day of sunshine ANY day.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

MikeThulin1972 said:


> Anybody know what browns is at ? Was in RG a few weeks ago but was wondering if browns had enough to scrape down ?


It's real low, by adding Granite, Lake Creek, Clear Creek, Cottonwood Creek and Chalk Creek I come up with 112 cfs.

The Salida gauge is reading 155 cfs, so it's somewhere between the 2.

Ran it a couple weeks ago at a slightly lower flow and everything went except the last move around 4x4 rock at the end of Pinball. 90% of the water is going into a sieve. I managed to get vertically pinned in it and swam.... 

Zoom was very rocky and different than I had ever seen it. Staircase went fine, Widow Maker was actually easier and we found a new line through Raft Ripper that I didn't know existed.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Anyone considering a weekend rally on the Dirty Devil river?


----------



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

seanlee said:


> oh you poor colorado boaters.... i remember these days ian. catch a flight up to seattle (only about 3 hours) and i'll get you on something that has more than 250....
> 
> thanks for bringing me back to the reality of no water for a moment though
> 
> a little eye candy if you are keen


Yeah seriously Ian, take a long weekend out to Seattle for some Robe laps.


----------



## G-man (May 24, 2005)

Thinking of just playing around in library hole in clear creek. Anyone know if you can do anything this low. I know rodeo hole is too low, but you can usually get into library at lower flows. I need to get out on the water and am happy playing in ripples at this point.


----------



## stillwaterpaddler (Nov 16, 2003)

Is there anyone that want's to chime in from PNW, Montana boaters looking for some good IV-V creeking or river running for the next week, is it worth driving to Hood River, Portland, Seattle? anywhere


----------



## stephenwright (Oct 20, 2012)

*Library no good*

G-man,
It's still like 40 cfs. Library isn't even surfable. The spot below library might be doable. LOW water in clear creek still....
Stephen


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

It's always worth driving there little white and all!


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

Cutch said:


> Anyone considering a weekend rally on the Dirty Devil river?


Pretty bony (errr, silty and quicksandy) at ~129cfs. Assuming you mean Poison Springs down?


----------



## Ninja_Nico (Mar 28, 2013)

G-man, I think the play park is still a_ little_ too low. I've been out in about 60cfs, and wouldn't think of getting in any lower than that. I think, and hope, it'll starts creeping up in the next few weeks. But hey, let me know if you do!


----------



## stillwaterpaddler (Nov 16, 2003)

bump, for anyone who has any first hand info on PNW levels within the next week, please do tell


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Check the yahoo page...
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/pdxkayaker/
Ps it's running


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I love how the ex-CO boaters move to the PAC NW and remind us how dry we are. Back here in the desert, I'll drive 5 hrs just to boof on a piss trickle of spring micro-melt as it barely lubricates mank piles. 

I'm heading down to NM to to paddle said mank piles, but its all good, because I am actually very fond of mank piles.

I do like the idea of a Pac NW weekend mission.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

mikesee said:


> Pretty bony (errr, silty and quicksandy) at ~129cfs. Assuming you mean Poison Springs down?


Yes, but also thought about just paddling all night and all day, and getting stranded while running the entire thing. I emailed the BLM about Poison Springs road conditions... haven't heard back. Anyone know if it's okay?


----------



## Toshkya (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey clutch, three of us are heading down today. Going to run the dirty devil from hanksville down to Hite. We are spending 10 days doing it. Were bringing are backpacking gear and canyoneering gear to explore some side canyons for a couple of nights. Ur welcome to join in. Or, we plan to pass poison springs canyon next Friday if you wana jump on for a weekend trip.


----------



## MikeThulin1972 (Mar 23, 2012)

lmyers said:


> It's real low, by adding Granite, Lake Creek, Clear Creek, Cottonwood Creek and Chalk Creek I come up with 112 cfs.
> 
> The Salida gauge is reading 155 cfs, so it's somewhere between the 2.
> 
> ...


Thanks ... A bunch if us are meeting in CC in morning to run RG ... Should be ok minus paddle out ... You are more than welcome to come along ...


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

MikeThulin1972 said:


> Thanks ... A bunch if us are meeting in CC in morning to run RG ... Should be ok minus paddle out ... You are more than welcome to come along ...


Thanks, but got to work..... try and make a little money if I can before the melt starts.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

Cutch said:


> Yes, but also thought about just paddling all night and all day, and getting stranded while running the entire thing. I emailed the BLM about Poison Springs road conditions... haven't heard back. Anyone know if it's okay?


Dunno on the road, but as dry as it's been for as long as it has this spring, I'd guess the road is fine.

Did Poison Springs to the BLM takeout above Hite last spring at similar flows. Took us most of two days paddling to cover that stretch. But we only paddled during daylight...


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*ouch*

Long drive for 280 cfs. Hope you guys had fun. I live here and that is too low for me and I'm a mank master 
Atom...



deepsouthpaddler said:


> I love how the ex-CO boaters move to the PAC NW and remind us how dry we are. Back here in the desert, I'll drive 5 hrs just to boof on a piss trickle of spring micro-melt as it barely lubricates mank piles.
> 
> I'm heading down to NM to to paddle said mank piles, but its all good, because I am actually very fond of mank piles.
> 
> I do like the idea of a Pac NW weekend mission.


----------

